# What it's like to ride a Champion 5gaited Saddlebred at Louisville.



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

This is World Champion Five Gaited Horse, Courageous Lord! Wow! What a GREAT video!
Courageous Lord & Owen Weaver - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Well he is a handsome boy. However, every time I've seen him, he seems barely under control and always seems to break gait and not necessary know his commands. I love to see him but hope movies like this, don't put the average rider off, from considering a Saddlebred as their every-day mount. None of mine ever behaved that way, had to be stopped between gaits or constantly nagged to behave. I'd be scared to ride this boy.

Lizzie


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome ride! I would love to ride a 5-gaited saddle bred...So awesome!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, he seems really hot and too distracted to listen to the rider. Not my cup of tea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful horses and very tolerant of the rider.

this rider has no confidence, and appears to be on his face most of the time. I'm sure this horse would succeed with a more confident and relaxed rider.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

No, thank you. Nothing about that looked fun. Perhaps because when I say Whoa, I expect my horse to stop, but then I ride reiners. I do not say it again , and again, and again.......after a while it means nothing....all the horse is hearing is "blah blah blah...." she is constantly babbling at him. It appears he does pretty much what he wants.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Gaited07 said:


> Beautiful horses and very tolerant of the rider.
> 
> this rider has no confidence, and appears to be on his face most of the time. I'm sure this horse would succeed with a more confident and relaxed rider.


 
I have seen this horse, ridden by another experienced rider. He behaved in exactly the same way.

Lizzie


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is another video of him from last year. 




Oh yes, he is one of those "not for everyone" kind of horses. He fits into the "all show horse" category. She is most definitely not a timid rider. He wouldn't put up with that. A horse has to be that game, that excited to be a top gaited horse. She does such a great job keeping him in check. I do agree that he would probably run off if he could get away with it. 

For the record, she isn't telling him "Whoa". She is not asking him to stop. She is saying "Whoop". There is a BIG difference. LOL. One of my funnier moments was when I was driving a hackney the night before my class. We were going at a good show trot and I saw a road horse coming down the ramp. When I turned, I said "Whoa" instead of "whoop" and my pony slammed to a halt and I wound up in the basket. It was hilarious once I figured out what the heck happened. 

Everyone talks to their horses. Easy, whoop, trot, canter, waaaalk. That ear flicking back says he's listening. Talking to your horse does not mean you are nagging or lack confidence. It is just... what people do. 

I think now they need to do one of these videos with CH Sprinkles, or a roadster, or a fine harness horse. This was of the TOP. Wow, what a ride!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I ride a hot head barrel horse.....there's a difference between excited to do their job and blowing through cues and flipping their rider the bird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I am preeetty sure he successfully performed all five gaits required of the class... ;-)


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sorry, but that's just the Saddlebred's version of the Big Lick Walkers. And many of them are sored just like the Walkers are to get that exagerated gait. Just shameful to say they "love" their horses and then can do such despicable things to them just to show.


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

I watched this video this morning and loved it. Questions though, what is this "whoop" they say? Is that a cue for go? And why did they leave the ring early? I think I might have missed something.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Actually Faydes, you can't sore a saddlebred. If a Saddlebred is sore in any way, he loses ALL motion at the trot. There are other abuses, yes, but soring is not one of them. If soring them created that movement, then I am sure we would be in the same boat as the TWH "show horses". We would have to go through checkers and all that nonsense. 

Our biggest problem I would say would be drugging.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

LadyDreamer said:


> Here is another video of him from last year. 2012 Horse of Honor: CH Courageous Lord - YouTube
> 
> Oh yes, he is one of those "not for everyone" kind of horses. He fits into the "all show horse" category. She is most definitely not a timid rider. He wouldn't put up with that. A horse has to be that game, that excited to be a top gaited horse. She does such a great job keeping him in check. I do agree that he would probably run off if he could get away with it.
> 
> ...


Ok-some of the time she is saying whoop-but there are several times she is saying "ho" She is definitely asking him to stop or transition down in gait several times when she says it. 

I also will ask if it is typical that these horses go so fast through the barn? I think that is rude, frankly, to go running past other horses in their stalls. I have been to lots of shows and never saw that.

Regardless-not my taste. You couldn't pay me to ride one, or even own one.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

LadyDreamer said:


> Actually Faydes, you can't sore a saddlebred. If a Saddlebred is sore in any way, he loses ALL motion at the trot. There are other abuses, yes, but soring is not one of them. If soring them created that movement, then I am sure we would be in the same boat as the TWH "show horses". We would have to go through checkers and all that nonsense.
> 
> Our biggest problem I would say would be drugging.


I'm going to have to disagree. I've seen Saddlebreds sored before. Actually I've seen many other breeds, other than TWH or Saddlebreds, sored.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

I was thinking more of the ginger or gingerol in the anus, or the cutting of muscle that the un-natural tail sets require, and such. All is soring to me, sorry for the confusion.

And it's just not the gaited horses that have problems. The western rail horses have their fair share of atrocities done to them as well. And the Arab world. :-(

Sometimes I hate being a human being. :evil::evil:

ETA: I'm sorry I'm sounding so bitter, I've been on the receiving end of the byproduct lately with a rescue. There really ARE good people in all of the horse activities. It's just that the bad apples are always the ones making the news and I forget there are many, many more good ones than bad.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

FaydesMom said:


> I was thinking more of the ginger or gingerol in the anus, or the cutting of muscle that the un-natural tail sets require, and such. All is soring to me, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> And it's just not the gaited horses that have problems. The western rail horses have their fair share of atrocities done to them as well. And the Arab world. :-(
> 
> ...


Wherever there is something to be won, there will always be that one 'person' out there to do anything to get it...I was at a small futurity a while ago and a girl had a nice QH. The QH had a lovely scar coming down his hamstrings from the dock of the tail. I'm assuming that a horse with that kind of scar had obviously been injected and got a infection.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> Ok-some of the time she is saying whoop-but there are several times she is saying "ho" She is definitely asking him to stop or transition down in gait several times when she says it.
> 
> I also will ask if it is typical that these horses go so fast through the barn? I think that is rude, frankly, to go running past other horses in their stalls. I have been to lots of shows and never saw that.
> 
> Regardless-not my taste. *You couldn't pay me to ride one, or even own one.*


No worries here! I doubt you would get many offers. ;-)

And yep. There are many barn set ups where the barn aisle is also used for under saddle work. There are some set ups where the stalls are in the middle with a work track around. You have some where the stalls are on either side, with the workway in the middle. And then you have the "normal" barns with the section for horses and stalls, and various separate work areas. Usually based on how much money the barn owner has. LOL! 

Either way, generally speaking, a horse working at full tilt, even with people on the ground shaking whips and making noise isn't going to phase the horses in the stalls. The horses at this particular show would have to be having a really off day to freak out over another horse working, as this is the World Championship Horse Show. 99% of the horses have been off the farm a couple times and have seen the bustle. 

As for Whoop and Ho, he did calmly stop and stand at several points during the class. Which does tell a lot about the training and handling. Not all are like my pony who will go from show trot to stop in a tenth of a second. As crazy as it sounds(being literal not sarcastic), the gaits are what matter and not the transitions from gait to gait. If you aren't in a pleasure class, you don't even have to have a legitimate walk. You can even struggle a little bit getting into your gait, you can break gait, make mistakes, etc and still have a chance if your horse is good enough. Best to not do those things for long, or in front of the judges, but yes. 

Unlike a lot of other breeds/divisions where every little thing is scrutinized. "He took two half steps when asked to stop. DISQUALIFIED!" Haha.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I'm going to have to disagree. I've seen Saddlebreds sored before. Actually I've seen many other breeds, other than TWH or Saddlebreds, sored.


 
How do you sore a trotting horse? Or rather, why? It would make them lame. I don't think anyone wants their show horse head bobbing lame. It would be incredibly obvious. And not SQUARE.


I have to say... I'd love to ride that horse.  What a thrill.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Brighteyes said:


> How do you sore a trotting horse? Or rather, why? It would make them lame. I don't think anyone wants their show horse head bobbing lame. It would be incredibly obvious. And not SQUARE.
> 
> 
> I have to say... I'd love to ride that horse.  What a thrill.


I couldn't answer 'how'. I would have to ask the people who did it, they were excused from the ring with obvious sore marks on the horse's pasterns. Maybe he wasn't sored and possibly chains instead.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

FaydesMom said:


> I was thinking more of the ginger or gingerol in the anus, or the cutting of muscle that the un-natural tail sets require, and such. All is soring to me, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> And it's just not the gaited horses that have problems. The western rail horses have their fair share of atrocities done to them as well. And the Arab world. :-(
> 
> ...


Well, no. That is not "soring". Soring has nothing to do with tails, or bits, or saddles, or anything of the sort. Soring is such a despicable thing to do. 

I completely know where you are coming from with the whole tail thing, though. While not soring, there is plenty of abuse, just like with everything. I know where you are coming from though. No worries here. 

The fact is, you just can't sore a saddlebred. If we could, then I can honestly say that YES there would be those who would do it. 

A Saddlebred who is lame or off or in pain in any way is very noticeable. I am pretty sure the horse in the OP would eat someone if he were subjected to it.

You will see uneven travel. A head nod when he sets his sore foot down. You will see it in his attitude and demeanor. That last is not a definite, but just a factor that can result from pain. Saddlebreds are NOT the kind and gentle TWH. LOL! There are many ways you can tell if a horse is lame. We need our horses to be bright and look happy and excited as they do their jobs. They lose that edge when in pain.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

littleamy76 said:


> I watched this video this morning and loved it. Questions though, what is this "whoop" they say? Is that a cue for go? And why did they leave the ring early? I think I might have missed something.


Whoop is like "easy". Calm down a little bit. Check yourself. Not too much, though not much less. They left when they got their ribbon. Only the winner gets to stay in. This horse LOVES that ring. She certainly had a workout that class keeping that monster in. I love him!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Brighteyes said:


> I have to say... I'd love to ride that horse.  What a thrill.


I would love to go down that ramp again! THAT is a thrill. If you haven't seen that ramp, it is like a 45* angle down into Freedom Hall. It's like a freaking roller coaster. It is so awesome!


----------



## cowgirljumper (Nov 19, 2012)

Not impressed. I have ridden several hot horses in my day...wether it be my hot barrel horse or a hot saddleseat horse....but I've never had to tell them whoa more than 2 times on a bad day. When I say it...I mean it. This guy is not even responsive to his rider, seems to me he does what he wants and when he wants to. That's a no-go with me. He's a champion how???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

cowgirljumper said:


> Not impressed. I have ridden several hot horses in my day...wether it be my hot barrel horse or a hot saddleseat horse....but I've never had to tell them whoa more than 2 times on a bad day. When I say it...I mean it. This guy is not even responsive to his rider, seems to me he does what he wants and when he wants to. That's a no-go with me.* He's a champion how???*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Three years in a row! How? By being the best horse in the ring. By putting on a better performance. They are not judged on gait transitions, or how much work a rider has to do to keep him in the ring, they are judged on what they can do. There are several divisions where those things matter a great deal. This horse's division is not one of them. Sounds crazy, I know.  Unruly and dangerous horses, or those that are being disrupted may be, and often are, excused from the class.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

That would such an awesome ride! That makes me wanna go snag my best friend's NSH and go park trot around the arena, or grab her Arab and take him around sounding like a freight train. Those horses love the ring. They love the lights, the noise, the atmosphere. I spent years with horses just like that. I miss those days for sure! 

*daydreams*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He does and often. This obviously to have been deemed champion more than once. Still, he's pretty hot for a gelding and sometimes doesn't seem to like transitions. I think it was Merrill whom he almost unseated, jumping wildly about at one show. When he does get going properly though, he's quite spectacular.

Lizzie


----------



## cowgirljumper (Nov 19, 2012)

LadyDreamer said:


> Three years in a row! How? By being the best horse in the ring. By putting on a better performance. They are not judged on gait transitions, or how much work a rider has to do to keep him in the ring, they are judged on what they can do. There are several divisions where those things matter a great deal. This horse's division is not one of them. Sounds crazy, I know.  Unruly and dangerous horses, or those that are being disrupted may be, and often are, excused from the class.


Beautiful horse, yes but I think I'll stick with my hot headed but CONTROLLED barrel horse! I used to ride gaited Morgans and so I get what they are supposed to "look" like but if my horse acted like he did we would have been excused from the ring every time. I've been out of saddleseat and gaited riding for several years...I reckon I've just been gone from that discipline for too long?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

FeatheredFeet said:


> He does and often. This obviously to have been deemed champion more than once. Still, he's pretty hot for a gelding and sometimes doesn't seem to like transitions. I think it was Merrill whom he almost unseated, jumping wildly about at one show. When he does get going properly though, he's quite spectacular.
> 
> Lizzie


It is funny. A lot of pictures you will see slack in Merrill's reins. And yet, you are completely right. 

Here are the two Stake Classes he won. Just a fun tidbit: the guy with the horn is the man who calls the horses to the track for the Kentucky Derby. 









Ahh! So many horses I love! Battle Rattle has always been a favorite of mine. 

Oh great! Now I am full swing in Louisville video mode. Here is one of the GREATEST battles of all time! OW! This fifteen minute video took place AFTER the class. This is the workout! Five minutes of workout, but still!


----------



## ABookworm (Mar 27, 2013)

Watching this makes me wish there was a Saddlebred barn closer to my school! This really makes me miss saddleseat! lol


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful. I can't imagine riding a horse like him.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

I've noticed that the woman that was riding him (I totally forgot her name) her hands keep bopping him in the mouth at the posting trot...is this normal? maybe that's why he looks ****ed off, he has a totally crazy eye lol. 

Not my cup of tea at all. I hate the whole saddlebred and TWH scene, theres good bad and ugly in all the equestrian sports, but these horses look contorted to look a certain way, and we have overly exaggerated a gait that looked beautiful into something obscene.


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ive always wanted a saddlebred! they have such beautiful conformation i think.


----------



## cb06 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting. That was exciting! 
I see a sound, happy, GAME show horse.. and a skilled rider with some guts! 
I love the part at the end when she gives him peppermints.

It is ashame some people on this forum are so very mis-informed about the riding and training methods for saddlebreds and choose to remain mis-informed instead of learning about and appreciating a discipline that is simply different than their own. 

It's a big, diverse horse world out there....


----------



## SaddlebredLove (Aug 23, 2013)

The Saddlebred is perhaps THE most versatile and incredible breed of horse out there yet always seems to be frowned upon. Courageous Lord is amazing and I would absolutely love to ride him, I too ride a very game Saddlebred, although she is not quite as hot as he. The Saddlebred can compete in EVERY discipline! From the green shavings of Freedom Hall in a championship saddle seat class to barrel racing. From trails to competitive driving, they're there. In fact there was a champion 5-gaited Saddlebred, Singsation, who now is very successful in the combined driving circuit. 

The Saddlebred was vital to the United States as a country, by carrying U.S. Army soldiers into battle, often being the mount of choice of generals. 

As far as the complaints that Courageous Lord is not paying attention because he is not stopping on a dime, he is listening, which was described by the explanation of whoop and whoa, not to mention the adrenaline. These horses love to show, they feed off the crowd, just like when you are excited for something, it takes a lot more to calm you down from your excitement than it would if you were just sitting at home on the couch. Dr. Weaver does absolutely wonderfully! 

No matter how many times you repeat it, someone always claims that Saddlebreds are sored like walkers because they step high. Look at baby Saddlebreds, they are going level from the beginning, walkers do not, that should be evidence in itself for differences between the two breeds. I'm not saying there aren't any at all, but I guarantee you will not ever see one taking a victory pass. 

The tails of Saddlebreds alone are given more time, effort and care than most entire horses ever receive. Not all are cut, some can be stretched without being cut, they become flexible (like stretching your muscles properly allow you to do the splits or a back bend). Setting tails originated as a safety precaution for carriage and driving horses so that they would not be able to clamp their tail down on the reins and cause chaos. It became a tradition and touch of flair in the show ring and adds a special brilliance to the performance horses. But if a tail is not properly cared for, it's not a pretty sight.

Here's another video from Freedom Hall. A Hackney pony roadster, these too look like tons of fun!


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

LadyDreamer said:


> Whoop is like "easy". Calm down a little bit. Check yourself. Not too much, though not much less. They left when they got their ribbon. Only the winner gets to stay in. This horse LOVES that ring. She certainly had a workout that class keeping that monster in. I love him!


Ah thank you for explaining that to me. I keep watching this video over and over again. How I wish I could ride a saddlebred. They are just so gorgeous. LadyDreamer, I noticed you are in Kentucky as well. What area? I live less than 5 mins from Freedom Hall.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think there are people that enjoy "hot" horses and those that don't. I personally admire them and think they are beautiful and are a blast to ride if they are controllable. I think they are beauty and spirit and grace and everything that is beautiful about horses. And I mean hot horses in general, not just Saddlebreds although I think Saddlebreds are awesome.

But some people just don't like hot horses. I have a friend that finds them to be a total turn-off. But I find a controllable hot horse to be fun. So I think it depends on your perspective.

As for the horse in the video, I think he is very controllable although he is just teetering on the edge of control. I think they are fed and worked and encouraged to have that level of energy because it gives them extra brilliance in the show ring. If they were plugs, it wouldn't have the same effect. :lol: But the rider did seem a little insecure. Maybe I am just reading too much into it, but the tone of her voice showed fear in my opinion. I don't think she felt 100% in control of the horse.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

SaddlebredLove said:


> Here's another video from Freedom Hall. A Hackney pony roadster, these too look like tons of fun!
> 
> Video Cam Perspective- Elisabeth Goth & Sugarland - YouTube


Great post and I LOVE that video. I am not big on hackneys, but road ponies do look like great fun. Those turns are scary, though. I want to drive or ride a road horse. THOSE are incredible! 

That is one thing I love about going to "Saddlebred" shows. It is not a show without hackneys and Standardbreds. Saddlebreds are the main attraction but you have the added pomp of the hackney and the excitement of the standardbred speed demons.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Loved that video with the cart. I love Saddlebreds and would love to ride one some day.

But this is getting me thinking...Are you allowed just to go to a big show like that with a helmet cam on? I mean, its pretty obvious that you are wearing one. I know that she is wearing one but can you always do that?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I want to say these are sponsored by the National Horseman Magazine or some other organization. We follow USEF rules, and I don't think there are any rules against them. You would have to allow them to be inspected by an official if asked, of course. If it were me, I would definitely check with the horse show management beforehand. There are rules against headsets and other electronic "coaching" devices(exception being legitimately hard of hearing individuals with approval). Since this isn't a "coaching device" I am guessing they are generally okay.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Great Videos, all of them. I am not surprised with some of the comments on this thread as they are on every Saddlebred thread. I grew up with the breed and have been on the backs of more Saddlebreds than I can count and they were all amazing. Many years ago I rode a mare that the trainer said was "like sitting on a keg of dynamite, you never knew when she was going to blow" Your adrenaline definitely got going and the horse always appeared to breath fire and blow smoke but she never, ever went over the top. She would rear about a foot off the ground in the front but a simple "whoop" and she was back at it. "Whoop" meant to settle or "wrong" and it was time to try a different approach. 

The excitement level at these shows can't be felt unless you have been there. It isn't just sitting there quietly watching, it is hooting and hollering and having a grand time of it. Watching these videos brings back memories, I can smell the shavings and food etc.... I can hear the horses hugging and snorting and the sound of their hooves as they truck down the rail. I love watching the 1988 World Champion 5 gaited video... it never gets old. Brings me back every single time and I LOVE it every time.

As far as riding Couragous lord, Well, I wish I could be younger again and you bet I would hop aboard, in a second. I have always loved a hot horse and enjoy a ride you have to "RIDE" not just sit there on. This horse is game as heck and would be a blast. 

I have to say, the helmet cam makes the rider look anxious but I think it was just a weird perspective because at first I thought he was galloping the way it was moving but then I realized it was just the way the camera was moving. I watched a video of a jockey riding Zenyata with a helmet cam. I loved that too. 

Thanks for posting all of these and for once again reminding me of the wonderful and exciting world of the World Championship Saddlebred shows.

Also wanted to add; the roadsters are a blast too but I would prefer to drive when there are only a few in the ring, rather then watching out for other horses. Going up on one wheel around the corner is.... exciting AND scary. Fun too.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

What exactly was going on at approx. 4:25 in the first video?

I went and re-watched it, and I still think all the chatter she spoke to the horse was interesting. I talk to my horses too, like "easy," "whoa" and such, but she had kind of a frantic tone to her voice. It really wasn't what I would expect from someone riding a horse in a show ring. But then again, what do I know about showing? Not much! :lol:


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I do agree that it didn't look like a very fun ride. What was the reason for the yelling she did at him in the first half of the video? Also, pretty rude of that person at 5:00 to cut her off like that.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

not my ride either lol way too hot headed for my taste


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

To clarify, I think the horse looks like fun. I'm just not sure the rider felt she was in control? Or maybe that is just her personality style. The rider's commands just sounds a little frantic to me.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a Saddlebred that was an A circuit show horse. He retired at 5 when his owner had a falling out with the trainers. He was boarded here & when his owner lost his job I kept him at the owner's request.

'Roo' is funny & the hardest thing about riding him is you can't see where you are going. I did fix the canter departures as they tend to have them almost sideways or facing the rail, then leap into it.
Roo can do nothing for months but he'll still ride perfectly any time.

I can fake riding Saddleseat but not very well. 

The shows are fun & most people are friendly. A lot of my friends showed heavily & I boarded my Arabians at a Saddlebred show barn & I never saw any soring. It's true, you don't sore a trotting horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> To clarify, I think the horse looks like fun. I'm just not sure the rider felt she was in control? Or maybe that is just her personality style. The rider's commands just sounds a little frantic to me.


She sounded more out of breath than frantic. I did find it strange that she didn't switch her whip.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

natisha said:


> She sounded more out of breath than frantic. I did find it strange that she didn't switch her whip.



I too thought she sounded sort of out of breath and maybe as though she wasn't relaxed before hand. Sadly, I have had a few rides like that when at shows and riding other peoples horses you might jump from one horse to the next and have to do a tack change or clothing change or potty break in between and you literally RUN then jump aboard and run to the ring so you are not late to the gate. I don't have any idea what the story is behind this rider but I know it can be fast pace and one gets out of breath and might be less "relaxed" then one would like to be. 

Also as stated before, these shows are high energy and exciting. Lot of energy around and the horses pick up on that. One of things I love most about this breed is that they seem to really love that energy and like to show off. Some of them add a few "fancy steps" for show as well but most of them keep that to a minimum and it just adds to the fun rather then going over the top.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Inga said:


> I too thought she sounded sort of out of breath and maybe as though she wasn't relaxed before hand. Sadly, I have had a few rides like that when at shows and riding other peoples horses you might jump from one horse to the next and have to do a tack change or clothing change or potty break in between and you literally RUN then jump aboard and run to the ring so you are not late to the gate. I don't have any idea what the story is behind this rider but I know it can be fast pace and one gets out of breath and might be less "relaxed" then one would like to be.
> 
> Also as stated before, these shows are high energy and exciting. Lot of energy around and the horses pick up on that. One of things I love most about this breed is that they seem to really love that energy and like to show off. Some of them add a few "fancy steps" for show as well but most of them keep that to a minimum and it just adds to the fun rather then going over the top.


So true. I took a H/J friend to an ASB show & she couldn't believe the amount of cheering, yelling & whistles that went on during a class. There also seems to be a lot of dogs around.
Another friend was a catch rider, as you mentioned. She would ride horses like in the video & she usually had never even seen the horses beforehand, so they are easier to ride or at least safer than one would think.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

natisha said:


> So true. I took a H/J friend to an ASB show & she couldn't believe the amount of cheering, yelling & whistles that went on during a class. There also seems to be a lot of dogs around.
> Another friend was a catch rider, as you mentioned. She would ride horses like in the video & she usually had never even seen the horses beforehand, so they are easier to ride or at least safer than one would think.


Yes, some of them are easier to ride then they look and then there are some that will give you a run for your money. ha ha I think in the case of this video, the horse was feeling good and the rider was also feeling the excitement. It may not have been their best ride together but over all, I think she did great. Let's face it, it is pretty hard to make a true assessment when you have that perspective. Had they done a 1/2 screen to see what she is seeing AND what she looks like doing what she was doing, people might not think it so rough. She obviously made the horse look good as she placed well. 

I think it is fun to see videos from that perspective though.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Jackie McConnell is riding a horse in the class in the 1988 video, a good close up of his face at about 6:30.


I'm pretty sure he is soring TWH, and saw him demonstrate how to in a video on another thread. I believe he has been convicted, claimed he turned around, and been caught going back to his old ways.


So his presence in the 1988 video makes me doubt there is no such abuse in the Saddlebred world.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Nope. You cannot cause pain to a Saddlebred's feet or legs to create that high action. You simply cannot "sore" a trotting horse. If you could, I could say with certainty that there would be some, possibly many, that would. We don't have to go through the type of checkers that the TWHs do, not because "they" haven't "found out" about it. It is because we do not, can not sore our horses. 

There are plenty of abuses in the breed, but soring is not one of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

FaydesMom said:


> I'm sorry, but that's just the Saddlebred's version of the Big Lick Walkers. And many of them are sored just like the Walkers are to get that exagerated gait. Just shameful to say they "love" their horses and then can do such despicable things to them just to show.



I don't know where you get this from but a Saddlebred MUST trot and has to trot SQUARE. They will NOT do that if they are sored.

Period.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I couldn't answer 'how'. I would have to ask the people who did it, they were excused from the ring with obvious sore marks on the horse's pasterns. Maybe he wasn't sored and possibly chains instead.



There are DQP's at ASB shows, thanks to the Big Lick people as decades ago many of the shows had classes for both breeds.

You can have a horse excused from the ring if they even have a small area of missing hair. The horses are many times checked going into and if you place, you are checked again coming out. 

And doesn't mean they had anything done to them, just maybe scratched leg in stall, but still if have mark, will be excused.

And the chains are light, not the logging chains people use on Big Licks.

We used the light plastic chains you buy to hang planters with quite often.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I too wish I could put a horse into the ring again. Too old and way to fat now.

Wonderful horses to work with, ride and be around.

As for the moving fast, they are not running faster than human can run, but you are still moving at some speed, and they hit the ring at a trot, and they do work in the aisles at their home barns most of the time, so the horses are extremely used to horses dashing past them. Doesn't bother them a bit, and actually I've groomed some on string that would lean head sideways to watch one working too. Don't know if they had any training tips, but sure looked like they were studying them.

And the Roadster class! Go for the doctor and cover those drink cups!!!!

Best breed in the world to me...love them.

And as for what type of calm they can be?

I've brought horses on my string back to barn at Royal when the area was so crowded with people that I had to actually push people out of way, and the masses would close around the horse again, on all sides and never ever had one back an ear, or do anything but calmly walk through that crowd and never did a thing wrong.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

anndankev said:


> Jackie McConnell is riding a horse in the class in the 1988 video, a good close up of his face at about 6:30.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he is soring TWH, and saw him demonstrate how to in a video on another thread. I believe he has been convicted, claimed he turned around, and been caught going back to his old ways.
> ...



Saddlebreds are governed under US Equestrian Federation (USEF) rules for their breed._ Hackneys, Morgans and Arabians also have strict rules under USEF. Walking horses are not part of USEF._

Far too often, those involved in showing the Tennessee Walking Horse have turned a blind eye to abusive trainers, or when they do take action, the penalties are so minor, it does nothing to prevent the abuse. 

As others have stated. Nobody here is claiming there is no abuse in the Saddlebred world, there just isn't "soring" as You CAN'T sore a trotting breed. There are bad apples in every breed so yes, sadly, there is some abuse happening. Happily, there are also a lot of folks fighting against that as well. Competition sadly brings the worst out in many people. Not all people however, cave to the abuse to win theory. I showed for many years and never hurt my horses. I have had many friends who showed who never hurt their horses. If we win that is great but it is about more then a ribbon to us, we actually love our horses.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Ooh! Here is a great one!





It is a family affair for sure.


----------



## cb06 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, that is a good one.  
I love the part towards the end, while the others are having a workout, in a large arena full of screaming people, they are just standing around on their horses shooting the breeze. ...and the one gives the others horse a peppermint, again, while 'chaos' is happening around them. So cute.
I saw the live stream of that class and really liked that Marc of Charm stud Lionel was riding (they were 4th)...and now after seeing this perspective, I like him even better, what a nicely trained horse.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I LOVE Marc's mane. I know the perspective was weird, but did your watch the rail go flying by at the rack? I think this one was the best video. Melissa and Melinda are sisters. Their dad was the great Tom Moore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is one of the best road horse drivers. 

Roadsters are USTA registered trotting Standardbred horses. They are a staple at any Saddlebred show. Saddlebreds used to be allowed in this division but it switched to strictly Standardbreds many years ago. 

Yeah boy!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok,
I have to ask since I've read this before and now I've seen it in the video's... Why peppermints?!
I guess I have to jump on the bandwagon and give Apollo a peppermint after our rides. =P


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I've given a peppermint for years, to stave off the beginnings of colic, (along with points I massage) but can be anything for that matter, helps with pain and calms stomach, for people too.

Anything that is wrapped and in cellophane and can be carried in pockets though can be used as a treat. 

And might also be a way of "earing up" since they can hear the wrapper crinkle too. Would only work where had to strip, but would from ringside.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

FaydesMom said:


> I was thinking more of the ginger or gingerol in the anus, or the cutting of muscle that the un-natural tail sets require, and such. All is soring to me, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> And it's just not the gaited horses that have problems. The western rail horses have their fair share of atrocities done to them as well. And the Arab world. :-(
> 
> ...


 
I agree, I find these horses look deformed and very unnatural, a bit like some awful interbred breed of dog that has changed shape due to conforming to breed standards and showing


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I feel the same way about a lot of breeds. Not my breed of course, but a lot of others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Ah yes, always the nasty comments about the Saddlebred. Gotta love that. I should be used to it as i have had Saddlebred's and Rottweiler's for years so I hear the nasty stuff regardless of dog world or horse world. ha ha

Thanks for posting the great video's. I too love Marc of Charm and I have to admit, I think Deuce is a cutie patootie as well. Like his son Pocket Rockets too. Fun to see the "on the back" perspective of these great horses. 

One thing the "haters" should notice is all the horses "looking through the bridles" ears up and happily looking around. These horse are not standing there in pain with their ears back or slugging along just barely making it through the class. If you watched, you saw happy horses doing the job they were bred and trained to do. Notice the excitement in the air and how the horses play into that. Saddlebreds truly love to show off.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

As for the peppermints in the video. I think one was using them as a reward/treat and the other was using them as a distraction. You thought Courageous Lord looked tough. Notice how one of those horses had to be mounted in the stall? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Whew, that was exciting! Got my blood pressure up!

Reminded me of dog shows where the only the physique was judged, not behavior. Still, he seemed SO out of control---speeding like a racer, and I couldn't see over his head to where he was going!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

The lady used the word "whoa" wayyyy too many times.... I have a saddlebred that I absolutely adore... but this ride was crazy - the rider was so out of breath from trying to control her horse... no thanks


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't care for saddlebreds, but I do owe them some good memories. I am originally from Louisville, and I have walked through Freedom Hall and and the fairgrounds and I was always so happy to see the horses that came in for the show. I'd smash my face against the bars of the entrances to the seating at the arena so I could look at the blue ring backdrop and the green sawdust. That's good memories of childhood for me.  Thanks for posting this! ..........now I want funnel cake.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Haha! I know you are sick of me bringing this back up, but here is ONE MORE that I HAD to share. 

This is THE William Shatner showing his road horse. Haaah!


----------



## ABookworm (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in love with all these videos! Thunderbolt looks like he would be so much fun to work with!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm glad you like them! If any more good ones are posted, I will be sire to share! 

Fun tidbit: William Shatner is 82 and still _flying_ around the ring. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

